# Psychomotor Exam in a different state than the one I took the class



## MarilynEagle (May 16, 2016)

Well more and more feces seem to be hitting the fan... I honestly do not know how the fan is even operational anymore given the overwhelming amounts of feces that have been hitting it throughout the course of my EMT journey. 

Well, I passed my EMT-B class scoring mid 70's on every fisdap test. The way my class was set up was didactic lectures once a week and skills once a month. The last skills day I got sick... and I didn't take the psychomotor exam the following thursday because I did not want to go into a 70 dollar test (plus 20 for whatever I would've failed) cold. I was told I would be able to take the psychomotor exam in a different state later on, which works out perfect for me because I am going to be spending the entire summer in NC. When the time came to actually find a location, I asked my instructor who informed me that I will only be able to take the exam in ND because that is where I took  the class. I called NREMT and they confirmed that it would be easiest to take the exam in ND. To take it the exam in a different state would mean I'd have to get in contact with the state office so I'd be able to get clearance to take it elsewhere. 

I gave the folks over in the ND state office a call and I have not yet got any response. I do not understand why this has to be so overcomplicated. I really am surprised how a NATIONAL test would be so fussy about the state I take it in. I mean, my god... O2 administration in ND is actually identical to O2 administration in NC! Who would've thought... I could understand if the test varied from state to state, but when the test is identical, I simply do not see the need to go through all of these tedious, nightmarish shenanigans. 

It is very stressful I must say. It would be nice if someone involved with NREMT testing would move with even the slightest bit of urgency. It is hard to prioritize time with school and this NREMT nonsense. I'd like to know if I should be spending all my time reviewing for the test (could be coming up soon) or wait until next December when I'd be for sure able to take it. If I have to wait until next December, I don't want to waste my time now reviewing for this test. I could spend my time on other subjects. 

Has anyone else experienced the incompetence and sloth like speed of the folks at the NREMT? Does anyone know why they are the way they are? Like their fussiness about the states I am allowed to take it in?
What can I even do about this. I do know that this process is going to end up with me in an ambulance... hopefully as an EMT and not a patient (my sanity is being tried). 

THANK YOU AMBULANCE FRIENDS!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2016)

In most cases the EMT psychomotor is taken as part of your class and administered by the teaching staff, unlike the Paramedic psychomotor, which is a fully separate test. 

I think rather than complaining about how stressful it is, you should be contacting everyone you can about the test and if it's important to you, figure out how to make it work. After all, it's not anyone's fault at NREMT that you missed the test. 

In other words, grow up and figure it out.


----------



## Jim37F (May 16, 2016)

Also keep in mind the NREMT is not a governing body, merely they are a private organization that merely lobbies state and the federal government. The EMS system in each state is almost entirely controlled by that state. The NREMT has merely lobbied many states into accepting their test to be that states entry test for certification/licensure. Thus while the actual test is the same whether you're in North Dakota or North Carolina, it's probably not the folks at the NREMT who are the issue, but the folks at the state office going "Look at this person who took a class tailored to another states specific policies/protocols but is now wanting to test out here in our state without any classes on how we do things here" Just because the state tests are administered by the same group, you are still essentially asking NC to take the NC state test when you trained in a completely different state..... Yeah sure, oxygen administration may be the same, but what about C-spine and backboarding....can you carry and use Epi-pens in one state and not the other, or activated charcoal....is blood glucose testing an ALS skill in one state but BLS in the other? And so on and so forth


----------



## MarilynEagle (May 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> In most cases the EMT psychomotor is taken as part of your class and administered by the teaching staff, unlike the Paramedic psychomotor, which is a fully separate test.
> 
> I think rather than complaining about how stressful it is, you should be contacting everyone you can about the test and if it's important to you, figure out how to make it work. After all, it's not anyone's fault at NREMT that you missed the test.
> 
> In other words, grow up and figure it out.



You do not sugar coat things at all DEmedic. I will say I very much appreciate your brutal honesty. Perhaps I have let the stress of it all get to me. Thanks


----------



## MarilynEagle (May 16, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Also keep in mind the NREMT is not a governing body, merely they are a private organization that merely lobbies state and the federal government. The EMS system in each state is almost entirely controlled by that state. The NREMT has merely lobbied many states into accepting their test to be that states entry test for certification/licensure. Thus while the actual test is the same whether you're in North Dakota or North Carolina, it's probably not the folks at the NREMT who are the issue, but the folks at the state office going "Look at this person who took a class tailored to another states specific policies/protocols but is now wanting to test out here in our state without any classes on how we do things here" Just because the state tests are administered by the same group, you are still essentially asking NC to take the NC state test when you trained in a completely different state..... Yeah sure, oxygen administration may be the same, but what about C-spine and backboarding....can you carry and use Epi-pens in one state and not the other, or activated charcoal....is blood glucose testing an ALS skill in one state but BLS in the other? And so on and so forth



I can definitely see your point there about the protocols. I wish I could get a clear explanation like your's from someone at the NREMT or the state office. I can understand better why their policies about it exist. Thanks


----------

